# First Boat Owner Endeavour 32 Over our head?



## Nielsen01 (Jul 15, 2012)

Diving in head first. Looking for suggestions on where to begin to learn while getting her ready for the water. We happened to stumble on an opportunity of a lifetime and couldnt pass on her. Endeavour 32 with a solid hull, clean interior and only needing a good cleaning and a little love. We have had a small power boat many years ago but ZERO sailing. I know this might be a bit big to start out on but considering she was practically given to us we couldnt say no... Any suggestions on where to begin would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance to any and all info.


----------



## lajimo (Sep 5, 2011)

Start by taking her out and motoring around to get a sense of her handling under power. Also a good chance to make sure all is well with the engine - chances are it will need work. I think the boat size is fine, but you should consider the Asa classes to learn to sail.


----------



## sea_hunter (Jul 26, 2000)

Endeavour owners group on FB depending where you live might be able to direct you to local resources.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Get a sailor to take you out and show you the basics. From there, just practice and things will progress. Read as much as you can when you are not sailing, learn to read charts, ask questions, talk to as many sailors as you can, don't listen or believe everything sailors will tell you as many exagerate...you'll see what I mean soon. Just got out and have fun.


----------



## cadteach (May 19, 2009)

My first is a Islander 30, new to sailing as well. All will be fine, take it slow, read, spend time on here, learn as much as possible and enjoy.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't make the mistake of getting the boat and parking it to "fix it up" Get out there and use it! Those that get boats to work on and have never sailed them.. just loose interest and wind up selling or trying to sell another project boat! 
Jus sayin...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Where to start. Before you take the boat anyplace, call the local US Coast Guard Auxiliary (USCGAux) and ask about getting a courtesy inspection. This is FREE and there is NO PENALTY if you do not pass. They'll come aboard to check all the safety equipment, give you a list of anything that's missing, and if you've got everything you get a "do not disturb" decal to put on the boat. And the comfort of knowing that you WILL PASS a safety inspection if any other agency stops you on the water, where failing results in a summon$.

Assuming you've got an old inboard engine in unknown condition, you might also want to try (try, it isn't easy) to find a diesel mechanic to come out and check over the engine with you. Diesels need very little routine maintenance but there items that may need adjusting, and he should be able to show you how to change the fuel filters and bleed the fuel system. On an older boat, you may also want or need to clean out the fuel tank, which can be a PITA but a key to a reliable engine.

And you're not even sailing yet. (G)

I'd suggest sailing lessons, and some couples prefer to take them separately. A typical "ASA 100" basic sailing lessons could be three days, split over two weekends, with half the time on the water. There must be some sailing schools listed in Chicago, the USCGAux folks or your local "US Power Squadron" chapter should be able to refer you.

I find a 32 is a comfortable size boat, big enough for all the amenities and small enough so that if you make a mistake, you can still resort to brute force if the boat argues with you. No matter how good the deal, no matter how well you knew the last owners, don't assume that ANYTHING is safe or reliable. Boats have a way of surprising you, and you need to put eyes and fingers on everything. Sometimes a lifeline isn't secure, sometimes the rigging isn't as solid as it looks. There are books and web sites devoted to the mechanics of a boat. I'd suggest finding a couple (swap them) and devoting a good half day to simply starting at the pointy end and working your way back, inspecting eveyrthing up close and making sure it has no problems. Bring lunch and cold drinks, and if your mechanic is as prompt as most contractors, you can do that while you're waiting for him or the USCGAux folks to show up.

You might also want a membership in BoatUS with the unlimited towing option. Not that you are likely to run aground out there--but if something breaks down, a tow back to the docks can be way more expensive than calling the AAA on the highway. Until you know your engine is reliable, along with the sailing parts, that's something to consider.


----------



## Nielsen01 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Sound advice and a good start.*

Thanks everyone for chiming in and taking time to offer new folks some good advice on where to start. I look forward to adding our 2 cents once we bot a season or 2 or 10 under our belt. Thanks again and we'll post updates as they happen.

Cheers
Jack & Penny


----------



## Nielsen01 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Bottom paint quandry*

Hull is now sanded and all looks good. No blisters. I went down to the barrier paint (and to fiberglass insome spots.STUPID I now know) We are getting mixed instructions from here. Some say i must remove all barrier paint and apply new barrier and then ablative. Some say if no blisters are.found barrier is not needed. I want to do this right but without breakin the bank. Ive attached a pic.. Hoping it helps even if only a little. Thanks all. 
Cheers
J & P


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"Some say if no blisters are.found barrier is not needed."
This is true--for now. But as long as it HAS been barrier coated, I'd suggest keeping the coating and restoring the spots where you took it off, since barrier coating also serves to improve the odds against blisters in the FUTURE.
Unless of course your goal is racing, and scrubbing off another 20# of paint makes you that much faster. (VBG)

When in doubt, ask the folks who make the coating.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

For starters, welcome to sailnut.

Secondly, while I would not say the E 32 is a normal 'starter' boat I am a bit jealous. I have a friend who has an early 1980's E 32 shoal draft that he keeps on the Chesapeake. The cabin is truly spacious compared to my little 27 footer. We have had 6 adults on board for overnight excursions which is about the max for sleeping on board.
My friend left his E 32' in the water for nearly 5 winters on the Chessy and he did end up with some blistering on the hull. Since you are in Chicago I doubt you will leave your boat in the water over the winter. Hauling out for the winter gives the hull a chance to dry out, which reduces the likely hood of getting blisters.

Do you know which version of the E 32' you have? Shoal draft (4'6") or deep keel (6')?

You have quite a bit of boat to get to know. I'll recommend you go through every system your boat has, find out if it is working and how it works. One of the best books for this is Nigel Caulder's "Boatowners Mechanical & Electrical Manual" Amazon.com: Boatowner's Mechanical & Electrical Manual: How to Maintain, Repair, and Improve Your Boat's Essential Systems (9780070096189): Nigel Calder: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51AWSDZ3NFL
I'll mention a few of these 'systems': hot water, pressured water, shower sump pump, VHF radio, all electronics on your electrical panel, head (toilet), sink drain, propane locker and stove. Stuff that is related to actually sailing the boat: wheel quadrant steering, traveler, out haul (on boom), any gauges you may have (wind, depth, speed), spinnaker pole. 
The engine has it's own sub-systems that are important as well: heat exchanger, alternator, stuffing box...
Which engine do you have in your E 32?

There is a lot to get familiar with but don't get overwhelmed. Do go out and sail and enjoy the boat while you are learning about it.


----------



## Nielsen01 (Jul 15, 2012)

I have placed the order for Nigels book. I have begun familiarizing myself with some of the systems easy access to them but will doc deeper once i get my book. As for the engine we have the Yanmar 3GMD which im told is adequate for the boat. Thanks for the tip on the book and slight added aprehension with all to get to know. Its the good kind of excitement though.
Cheers!


----------



## Nielsen01 (Jul 15, 2012)

Forgot to mention "shoal draft"


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

I think the E32 is a great starter boat....but since I own one also my perspective may be a bit biased!

That being said, the E32 has a simple rig and fairly simple systems. Get out and sail!

Here's a link to the Endeavour owner's site if you haven't found it already.....

Endeavour Sailboat Owners Forum


----------



## freedom40 (Aug 13, 2012)

I owned a 32 Endeavour for 5 years,A very easy boat to sail,well build with a lot of room for 32 ft, shalow draft 4.5 if I remember,makes it nice for getting into thin water.
But it will not point well,if you add tracks it will help.but for cruising it is great,even if it won't win any racers.If it has the 20 hp yanma it is a good engine,a little noisey but simple and enough power for that boat.
Enjoy Greg


----------

